# Looking for a space to screenprint in San Diego. What things should I consider?



## The Carlwood (Apr 9, 2012)

Hey there,

So I'm trying to set up a screen printing shop, as I already have most of the equipment to do it. The problem is that I don't really have the space. I'm trying to find a place for rent in San Diego, but I want to make sure I don't overlook anything. I had thought about an office space, as there are a lot available nearby, but that means I'd probably have to outsource my screen burning and then clean my screens at home in a bath tube or at the car wash or something. Not ideal. So what sort of space should I look for? Most warehouse spaces are way too large, and a garage doesn't give me a place to wash out screens really either. I realize there are washing bins you can buy, but they still need somewhere to drain, no? 

What sort of places do you rent?
What should be considered?
What's really the minimum requirements in terms of spaces to rent, to have a functional shop?

Any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

I don't understand , don't all office spaces have bathrooms ? You don't need much for wash out , and drain can go to bucket then you pour down sink or pump it there 
Larry


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I found a number of places from 500sqft to 2000 in San Diego listed here: Search - LoopNet


----------



## ericsson2416 (Aug 29, 2007)

Sandhopper, I'm guessing he's thinking a regular bathroom that is shared in an office building might be tough considering it needs to be light sensitive and then have a place to dry. Not sure.

The washout booth sandhoper could be done. If needed and you had the space you could make your own dark room by hanging layers of black plastic from the ceiling (think paint are and how they seal them off). Just a thought.


----------



## The Carlwood (Apr 9, 2012)

All I know about screen printing at this point it from a single class and watching training videos. Some of the offices I'm looking at are like 10x12 with no bathroom. I have a 2 station 6 color silver press and I think that would be enough room for the press. 

I'm mainly worried about the screen making and cleaning processes. 

If I have an exposure unit and a printer, that should be all I need for that part of the process, no? In a small room, with no windows, I can double that as a darkroom, I'm thinking. I'm sorry if my questions arent entirely clear, but I've never had to set up a space before, and I'm worried about overlooking a part of the process or gettin a space that won't meet all my needs.

My goal was to only print my own brand, but I might as well do some wholesaling to pay the rent. Just want to make sure I don't overlook anything. What sort of spaces did you guys start with? Any mistakes you made or didn't think about at first?


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

I do double garage , washout is out side 
Dark room is garage with yellow light no windows 
I do heat press and printing in this shop 
Embroidery and vinal and sublimation of mugs is in office in the house 
Larry


----------

